# Pete's Magical Mystery Tour



## paubin (Oct 1, 2011)

Well folks, I've grown tired of chasing threads so I've decided to follow the lead of past greats like AAA Stinky and such and just use 1 thread for all my adventures. Maybe this way I won't have missed things. Pic's and such, right Waldo! LOL !!! I'm on my iPad right now and posting pic's is a pain on this so I'll get on my putter in a few mins and get them posted promptly. 

Pete


----------



## vcasey (Oct 1, 2011)

Such a great idea! Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## paubin (Oct 1, 2011)

Here is the Christmas Raisin Wine after 1 week in a 3 gallon carboy


----------



## paubin (Oct 1, 2011)

This was the raisin's first racking to glass


----------



## paubin (Oct 1, 2011)

Here is a shot of the blueberry melomel I started last month


----------



## paubin (Oct 1, 2011)

I started a 6 Gallon batch of Cherry Melomel last night. Smells great !


----------



## paubin (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll figure out where I put the pics of the Cyser later and get them up

Pete


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 1, 2011)

Looking good there Pete!


----------



## rhoffart (Oct 1, 2011)

Man I like following these threads ... keep the updates coming


----------



## grapeman (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh WOW the cherry looks especially great!


----------



## paubin (Oct 1, 2011)

I used canned tart pie cherries in water of course. The can lids kept cutting the nylons I use as bags so I said to heck with straining bags and just dumped. It'll be a pain on 1st racking but I'll deal with it then.

Pete


----------



## Waldo (Oct 2, 2011)

Pssssssst, Hey Pete. Don't put the damned cans in the nylonsbuddy. Jut the cherries...


----------



## paubin (Oct 3, 2011)

LOL, yur killin my Waldo buddy ! I just knew I was doin sump tin wrong...lol. I'm back on work days now but am hoping to get a ginger mead started soon and a strawberry and maybe a cranberry. Damm, also got to start a pumpkin ale and get my porter bottled. Plus the grass needs cutting. Oh, almost forgot....got to go back to work...lol

Pete


----------



## joeswine (Oct 3, 2011)

GREAT PICS ,SOMEDAY I'LL GET SOME ON LINE BUT UNTIL THEN I'LL ENJOY WHAT I SEE,NICE LOOKING ESPECIALLY THE CHERRY.


----------



## vcasey (Oct 3, 2011)

paubin said:


> LOL, yur killin my Waldo buddy ! I just knew I was doin sump tin wrong...lol. I'm back on work days now but am hoping to get a ginger mead started soon and a strawberry and maybe a cranberry. Damm, also got to start a pumpkin ale and get my porter bottled. Plus the grass needs cutting. Oh, almost forgot....got to go back to work...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Pete



The grass can wait


----------



## paubin (Oct 3, 2011)

It did !!! Work didn't today but at least it was a short day...lol

Pete


----------



## paubin (Oct 10, 2011)

Some of you may remember my Golden Retriever "Calista" from previous posts. She recently won two Blue Ribbons (first place) in the Breed by Exibitor Class at The Wine Country Circuit Dog Shows. She was great in the show and I'm sure she will continue to do great in the future.

Pete


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 10, 2011)

The picture of the cherry wine reminds me of the 1st fruit wine my dad and I made when I was a kid. No straining bags back then! It wasn't that bad to rack but it sure looked like something that followed a bad night of drinking and eating too much. The outcome though... well worth the racking!


----------



## paubin (Oct 16, 2011)

Finally got a few days off of work so I was able to get a little done.

Racked the Cherry Mel


----------



## paubin (Oct 16, 2011)

Here is a close up of the cherry


----------



## paubin (Oct 16, 2011)

And finally got a new pic of the cyser. Its spiced with all the typical pie spices


----------



## grapeman (Oct 17, 2011)

MMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm pie in liquid form! I like it!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks good enough to drink right now!


----------



## paubin (Oct 17, 2011)

Apple always takes forever to clear for me. This one is no exception. It's still fermenting slowly and probably will for a while yet. When it finally stops I'll rack again and taste to see how the spices came though. If it needs more I'll add then. The cherry Mel got some valencia orange zest at racking. 

Pete


----------



## paubin (Oct 22, 2011)

Here is some new pics and a couple you all haven't seen yet. In order left to right is my cyser, christmas raisin, a honey porter ale, pyment, blueberry mel, tart cherry mel, ginger mead.


----------



## paubin (Oct 22, 2011)

A close up of the ginger


----------



## paubin (Oct 22, 2011)

Here is the christmas raisin


----------



## paubin (Oct 22, 2011)

Here is the pyment


----------



## paubin (Oct 22, 2011)

Hope you all enjoy the new pics...I can't wait to see how the ginger looks once it clears a bit.

Pete


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 22, 2011)

Looking mighty good!


----------



## paubin (Jan 13, 2012)

Haven't posted on this thread in a while but rest assured the Mystery Tour hasn't ended by a long shot. Been busy with my new job and everything is clearing nicely....even the apple. One of my neighbors had a baby last spring and it came by for a visit last night......any guesses....no....a young black bear was nosing around my back door. To bad the snow got blown around during the day so I couldn't snap a shot or two, but I'm sure the bugger will be back soon. Got to remember now to turn on the back lights before bringing out the dogs at night.

Pete


----------



## paubin (Mar 18, 2012)

Well I'm back now that my password situation has been fixed. Hi to all I've known at FVW and nice ta meet ya to those that have been here for a while. I started a new strawberry last weekend, sorry no pics, and I think it will be moving to the glass in the next couple days. I'm still trying to desire if I should fortify my Christmas raisin. I think a little taste test is in order. Maybe next weekend. Until next time ! 

Pete


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey Pete glad to see you made it over with the rest of us. Look forward to seeing your posts!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome aboard Pete!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome here Pete, sorry it had to come to this to get you over here though.


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 18, 2012)

I would love to have a recipe for canned cherry wine. I have done a lot of searches and cannot find one........


----------



## grapeman (Mar 19, 2012)

Glad you made it over here. Sorry if you had a password problem. For some reason quite a few people did. Remember appleman at FV W is grapeman here and I am here to help!


----------



## joeswine (Mar 19, 2012)

*Welcome aboard*

NEVER KNEW YOU HAVE A ALIAS APPLEMAN,SAMMYK DIDN'T FORGET- JUST BEEN BUSY ,TO EVERYONE ELSE WHO TRANSFERRED OVER SUCCESSFULLY SO FAR, WELCOME ABOARD . I CAN FOR SEE THIS BEING THE PREMIER SITE OF ITS KIND .


----------



## grapeman (Mar 19, 2012)

That's right Joe! I originally signed on at Fine Vine WInes as Appleman as at the time I did a lot of apples- having a small commercial orchard. After having a ladder break in two as I was up quite a ways on it with a chainsaw to make a large pruning cut, I decided I was getting too old for that sort of nonsense. Grapes are much lower growing and I enjoy working with them immensely, so I became GRAPEMAN when I signed up a second time over here. The first time I joined, I never got admittance even after a couple years of waiting to get approved.


----------



## Bartman (Mar 19, 2012)

grapeman said:


> so I became GRAPEMAN when I signed up a second time over here. The first time I joined, I never got admittance even after a couple years of waiting to get approved.



Well, you know these nicer hangouts do have a few standards, and I guess there was some question about you!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 19, 2012)

Well Bart if you could check, I have been a member since 2007, which predates almost every one over here! It is hard to tell now though because our member since setting uses either forum's join date. I joined FVW in 2005. I guess the questions about me have been answered and they still let me in!


----------



## paubin (Mar 20, 2012)

SammyK, I'll dig up my canned tart cherry recipe for you. Mine is a melomel but easily could be converted to wine. Just be aware... Canned tart, aka pie cherries are pricey and sometimes hard to find

Pete


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you paubin, I would like to try to make a gallon or two.


----------



## paubin (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok sammyk, 

Recipe for canned pie cherry: 1 gallon 

6 ea. 12 oz cans tart cherries
Sugar or honey to 1.85 sg
1 ea campden tab
1/2 tsp pectin enzyme
1/4 tsp tannin
1/2 tsp yeast energizer
1 tsp yeast nutrient
Packet of Montrachet yeast
1/3 gallon of tart cherry juice
Water to 1 gal
Acid blend to taste ( I like mine tart then back sweeten slightly )

At first racking to carboy add 2 Table Spoons Vallencia orange peel


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 31, 2012)

I am curious as to why the Vallencia orange peel?


----------



## paubin (Apr 3, 2012)

I used orange blossom honey in mine and wanted to boost the orange notes. At the last racking I could barely detect the orange but am hoping it comes through with age

Pete


----------



## Sammyk (Apr 5, 2012)

I picked up 6 cans of tart cherries in juice today. Each can is 14.5 oz. I hope to get it started some time next week.


----------



## paubin (Apr 7, 2012)

Good luck, it's a great wine
Pete


----------



## garymc (Apr 29, 2012)

If you're accepting requests for recipes, I'm quite intrigued by the ginger mead. Is this made with ginger root?


----------

